# Slippy Lodge and Cinnamon Rolls



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know how many of you folks have stopped off at the Slippy Lodge for a meal, or as a B & B.

But just in case you do, . . . don't let him squirrel out on not having adequate resources.

I personally know for a fact that he had a really good recipe for home made cinnamon rolls.

Let him know you are coming, . . . they only take about an hour and a half.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on that. I think his house is somewhere between Gods Country and the Arkie branch of the clan. We just liable to pop by one of these days. Hope those things are low carb. I been trying to shed a few pounds and the light beer seems to have quit working.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cinnamon gut-stickers. They look awesome. Be careful, because I am a light eater. As soon as its light, I start eating!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Are those CinnaSlippyrolls?!?!?! I've heard they are to die for.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope those yummy looking morsels was not the main causative factor leading to the untimely demise of all the owners of the severed heads on the pikes around Slippy Manor.hmmmm


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So how was the bourbon?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Bourbon sweet rolls? mmm mmm mmmmmm


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Food porn.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

suscribed


----------

